

A decade on: Google's internet economy  - wave
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7597599.stm

======
josefresco
Does Google really need another PR-fluff piece? It would be like another
article on how good Exxon-Mobile is at making money. We get it, move on
please.

------
someperson
It will be interesting to see how Google will celebrate it's anniversary in 2
days time.

I guess it would have been a much better time to launch chrome from a
marketing standpoint (wouldn't have made much difference though). But i guess
the decision makers at google thought about this more than any of us.

